# The sports car club



## xxdozer32 (Dec 6, 2011)

I know most of us have other hobbies besides computers and gaming. I haven't seen a thread on peoples nice rides, during the time im not working or blowing crap up on BF3 or scrimming on CSS or looking for ways to upgrade my computer, i like to mod and drive my car ...heres my first baby besides my computer, i think about all the money i spend on this car and think to myself i could have this or one bad assssss computer. Id still stick with my car. 












its a mazda Rx8, 1.3L rotary engine, with some mods all done by me...


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 6, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> I know most of us have other hobbies besides computers and gaming. I haven't seen a thread on peoples nice rides, during the time im not working or blowing crap up on BF3 or scrimming on CSS or looking for ways to upgrade my computer, i like to mod and drive my car ...heres my first baby besides my computer, i think about all the money i spend on this car and think to myself i could have this or one bad assssss computer. Id still stick with my car.
> 
> http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj278/xxdozer32/DSCN0598.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice car


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmm not to be a debbie downer but this kinda thread would be better over at generalnonsense.net ?


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm not to be a debbie downer but this kinda thread would be better over at generalnonsense.net ?



Yes it would. Please start a thread over there.


----------

